# Sowas wie Netzwerkumgebung?

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Auf der letzten Lan hab ich -danke wine- endlich auch in Linux Halflife/CS spielen können. Ätzend war nur, dass jedesmal zum Dateiaustausch (schlimm wenn man nicht Hl/cs auf der neusten Version hat) ich nen FTP Server starten musste, oder Windows starten musste (was ich tatsächlich sehr oft musste, da keiner nen FTP Client hatte...)

Naja, meine Frage:

Gibts sowas wie die Netzwerkumgebung auch für Linux? Also eine Auflistung aller Rechner im LAN, inklusive Dateizugriff. Irgendwie muss das doch mit Samba gehen, oder?

Danke für Eure Antworten  :Smile: 

----------

## sirro

LinNeighborhood

Habs unter Gentoo noch nicht installiert, aber unter SuSE hats damals getan.

----------

## chris4linux

ne direkte netzwerkumgebung a la windows gibts nicht. 

mit 

```
smbstatus
```

 kannst du sehen wer sich an deinem samba server connected hat, ich glaube auch mit freigaben.

die freigaben mountest du einfach per

```
smbmount
```

(siehe dazu man smbmount weil es doch recht viele optionen gibt..).

- Chris

----------

## chris4linux

 *sirro wrote:*   

> LinNeighborhood
> 
> 

 

hmm...stimmt, das hab ich vergessen. es gab aber für gnome auch sowas in der richtung...oder irre ich mich jetzt?

PS wenn du konqueror benutzt kannst du in der adresszeile das eingeben:

```
smb://PC_NAME/FREIGABE
```

und kannst so auch drauf zugreifen.

- Chris

----------

## toskala

jaein, also man kann im nautilus smb unterstützung einschalten, dann kann man auch ganz bequem \\wasauchimmer\share eintippen, allerdings hab ich das selber nie probiert. das betreffende teilchen befindet sich in den preferences vom nautilus

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Danke für euren schnellen Antworten  :Smile: 

Das mit dem samba Zeuch kommt nicht in Frage, das ist zu kompliziert. man weiß ja nicht immer wie die verschiedenen Rechner im Netzwerk heißen, und jedesmal smbstatus eingeben... mh, ist was altmodisch. Man will die Leute ja auch irgendwie überzeugen vielleicht selbst mal Linux zu verwenden. Nen Sambaserver gibts bei uns eigentlich nie.. .ne Mischung aus 2k und Xp Systemen

LinNeighboorhood werd ich mal testen, danke für den Link  :Smile: 

----------

## beejay

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> Hi !
> 
> Danke für euren schnellen Antworten 
> 
> Das mit dem samba Zeuch kommt nicht in Frage, das ist zu kompliziert. man weiß ja nicht immer wie die verschiedenen Rechner im Netzwerk heißen, und jedesmal smbstatus eingeben... mh, ist was altmodisch. Man will die Leute ja auch irgendwie überzeugen vielleicht selbst mal Linux zu verwenden. Nen Sambaserver gibts bei uns eigentlich nie.. .ne Mischung aus 2k und Xp Systemen
> ...

 

Dann solltest Du Ihnen etwas zeigen, dass Linux-typisch ist - SMB ist das nicht. Aber trotzdem als Tipp: xfsamba ist auch ein guter Browser für SMB-Netze; er ist ähnlich einem FTP-Client zu bedienen und im Tree.

----------

## sirro

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> Das mit dem samba Zeuch kommt nicht in Frage, das ist zu kompliziert.

 

"It's [LinNeighborhood] a GUI frontend running over Samba and Smbmount using the Gimp Toolkit."

Also ohne das "Samba Zeuch" kommst du auch hier nicht aus  :Wink:  Aber es wird halt etwas vereinfacht.

----------

## ian!

Oder einfach mal den Lisa installieren (KDE).

Basiert aber letztendlich alles auf Samba. Wie schon gesagt wurde. Ohne gehts nicht. (Ausser, Du schreibst dir deine eigene Implementation.  :Wink: )

ian

----------

## chris4linux

samba ist die re-implemetierung in open source des windows server message block protokolls.

windows nutzt smb selbst, und samba ist, wie schon gesagt das nach gecodete. windoof hat nur den vorteil (??) das man ihn mit assistenten einrichtet und neustarten (*g*) muss.

wenn du die smb.conf einmal richtig hast, dann bist du mit dem tippen schneller an deinen daten als mit dem klicken der windows user...und tippen ist nun mal typisch für Linux..!

- Chris

----------

## Qubax

xsmbrowser

----------

## pi314

 *Quote:*   

> wenn du die smb.conf einmal richtig hast, dann bist du mit dem tippen schneller an deinen daten als mit dem klicken der windows user...und tippen ist nun mal typisch für Linux..! 

 

und es geht auch nicht so schnell wieder kaputt wie unter windoof  :Very Happy: 

wegen der konfiguration von samba:

starte swat und du kannst alles schön per http konfigurieren - inklusive docu...

wenn swat erstmal gestartet ist brauchst du nur noch mit nem browser "http://your.smb.machine.ip.here:901" darauf zugreifen (901 ist afaik der default port von samba. Den kann man allerdings auch irgendwo noch einstellen)

und wer etwas sicherheits-paranoid ist, oder einfach eine potentielle lücke weniger im system haben will, der startet swat immer nur dann, wenn er gerade etwas konfigurieren will

----------

## ian!

 *pi314 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und wer etwas sicherheits-paranoid ist, oder einfach eine potentielle lücke weniger im system haben will, der startet swat immer nur dann, wenn er gerade etwas konfigurieren will

 

Mhh... horcht der Swat Server nicht default nur auf localhost?

*grübel*,

ian

----------

## syncmaster

hi,

das beste Tool was ich für Windows Netzwerke gefunden habe, ist smb4k

http://smb4k.berlios.de/

super einfach im handling  :Smile: 

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, meine Frage:
> 
> Gibts sowas wie die Netzwerkumgebung auch für Linux? Also eine Auflistung aller Rechner im LAN, inklusive Dateizugriff. Irgendwie muss das doch mit Samba gehen, oder?
> ...

 

----------

## easy2k

Schau dir mal xfsamba an.

```

 net-misc/xfsamba

      Latest version available: 0.47

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,312 kB

      Homepage:    http://xfsamba.sourceforge.net/

      Description: A GUI SMB network navigator

```

----------

## SuEt

oder versuchs mal mit lisa (ist in kde enthalten, einfach im kontrollzenter einrichten und dem runlevel hinzufügen). anschliessend kannst du im dateimanager (links auf shares => lan browser klicken) die verschiedenen shares der anderen pcs sehen...

gruss

SuEt

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Danke Danke für eure vielen Antworten  :Smile:   :Smile:  Endlich klappt die Verbindung mit den Windows boxes!

Falls es noch einen interessiert: Gebt mal im konqueror smb:/ ein... dann hat man fast ne 1:1 Kopie der Netzwerkumgebung. Was ich nur lustig finde: SMB läuft in Linux besser als in Windows , hehe

----------

## chris4linux

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Falls es noch einen interessiert: Gebt mal im konqueror smb:/ ein... dann hat man fast ne 1:1 Kopie der Netzwerkumgebung. 

 

siehe mein post  :Wink: 

- Chris

----------

## sven-tek

im gentoo portage tree ist das programm gnomba drin, ich glaube danach hast du gesucht.

----------

## RealGeizt

folgende frage:

ich hab mir xfsamba emerged.

wenn ich irgend ein system mit meinem rechner via cross-kabel verbinden will, um dateien auszutauschen, geht dies wunderbar.

allerdings habe ich zuhause in meinem heimnetzwerk einen server der unter win2k läuft (also meinem vater seinen. wäre es meiner, wäre schon längst linux drauf  :Smile:  ) und noch 2 andere rechner die auch unter win2k laufen.

die ip's sind statisch vergeben.

wenn ich nun xfsamba starte, sucht er als erstes nach dem server und dann beendet xfsamba einfach bzw. stürzt ab.

kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen könnte?

habe keine einstellungen in xfsamba vorgenommen, da es ja via cross-kabel mit dem verbinden zweier pc's funktioniert!

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> oder Windows starten musste (was ich tatsächlich sehr oft musste, da keiner nen FTP Client hatte...)
> 
> 

 

Willst du ernsthaft behaupten, die hätten alle den InternetExplorer (würg) aus dem System deinstalliert???? Der kann nämlich auch ftp!

----------

